# Emersed Vallisneria?



## Rikesh (Jul 25, 2009)

While removing some vallisneria from my pond, I noticed some kind of val in the emersed form.
The leaves were above the water and the plant was supported in a clump of salvinia.
I often get flowers from the vals, and sometimes I see baby vals too in the tank. The flowers' stalk are spiral in shape. I BELIEVE that they were formed from seeds as they are not attached to any mother plant. I have platy as fish in there.

So, is it possible that a seed might have germinated in the salvinia roots and then grow emersed?
I removed the plant from the pond and placed it inside. I'll try to make an emersed setup and have a look about its progress.

I'm not sure that it's a val as any other seed of terrestrial plants could have fallen on in it... I've read somewhere int the forum that vals can't grow emersed. Or is it that vals can't re-adapt themselves from submersed to emersed?
I'll try to post a pic.


----------



## Rikesh (Jul 25, 2009)

Errr. I can't click on any buttons of the reply box...
I uploaded the images on Picasa. Hope the links work..
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QwG-sfETrFLrmXjDYErsnQ?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/E0daee4cBHxHSlxRQ4U_Ww?feat=directlink


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

I know It's been a while since you posted but still though I'd reply. Vals are 100%aquatic so this must have been some other plant seedling. Unless some of your "vals" are actually sagittaria, in which case emerse growth is possible


----------



## Rikesh (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for your reply... 

I've researched a bit about that and I read that vals don't grow emersed... I suspect a seed of some terrestrial plants got blown away in the pond.. However, I'm still growing that plant by curiosity... I've put it in some high humidity condition along with some java ferns(trying to grow that emersed too)...


----------

